# Comunicacion pic pc



## patricio cruz cruz (May 15, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y espero pues que me den una manito, no se muy bien la comunicación pc-pic, mas que todo como hacer un programa en lenguaje c, para recepcionar la transmisión, este debe debe ser ajustable para diferentes baudios y que ademas la comunicacion sea bidireccional, espero pues su ayuda, gracias de antemano por todo.


----------



## Chipcon (May 15, 2006)

que tal para que compilador lo quieres ahi una funcion ya realizada para el picc de hitech pero no requiere grandes modificaciones para otro compilador bueno eso creo 
en la funcion sci_Init ();
cargas el baudaje para transmision ó recepcion y el numero de bit 8 ó 9 bits 
ejemplo sci_Init (2400,SCI_EIGHT); indicas baudaje a 2400 y 8 bits de datos
otras funciones son sci_Putbyte (); esta para transmitir un dato y sci_Getbyte ();
para recibir un dato espero te sirvan 
te adjunto 2 archivos uno header y el c saludos


----------



## patricio cruz cruz (May 16, 2006)

Gracias CHIPCON, la verdad es que no se nada de la programacion en C, es por eso mi duda, no se ensamblar un programa ni sus comandos, me dijeron que solo tenia que comunicar el pic al HYPER TERMINAL, pero no lo se en realidad, te agradeceria mucho, claro q si no es molestia, que me enseñaras algo mas de la comunicacion rs232, recien estoy iniciandome en pic's y me interesan mucho. 
Te agradesco de veras, por tu respuesta espero pues que podamos ser muy amigos.


----------



## Chipcon (May 18, 2006)

Claro que no es molestia para eso estamos en este foro para ayudarnos y poder aprender algo nuevo

bien eso de conectar el pic con el hiperterminal nada mas a si no creo que funcione  
ya que para empezar el nivel logico en un pic es a 5 volts. y el protocolo RS232 maneja voltajes positivos y negativos con rangos entre los +8v, y -8v hasta los +15v y -15v.
por ese motivo se necesita un convertidor el mas usual es el max232 si tienes duda acerca de este componente puedes checarlo en la pagina de Maxim.com o en DallasSemiconductors.com 
ahi otra manera de conectar el pic con RS232 que es mas economico y muy valido
aqui esta el link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ttl232/index.htm

bueno espero te sirva 
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2006)

Yo utilizo el compilador de CCs y ya tiene ejemplos para probarlo directamente.
O sea compilar y grabar el Hex.
Es esencial para empezar como te dicen en el pos anterior armar el adaptador.

Despues una vez dominas un poquito sera em momento de utilizar un bootloader para programar de forma mas agil (grabar el pic sin desconetarlo a traves del serie).

Finalmente te recuerdo que el RS232 es lo mas facil del mundo (comparado con el USB)

Configuras los puertos baud, paridad... y despues envias letras "pintf" si  trabajas con C


----------



## patricio cruz cruz (May 22, 2006)

Muchas gracias amigos por su ayuda, me complace de veras que se interecen en mi problema; CHIPCON he visto la pagina q me recomendaste, pero el unico problema es saber como trabajar con el HYPERTERMINAL, ademas quisiera saber si sabes la forma de operar  el teclado y el mouse de conector PS2, para poder continuar con mi proyecto.
TIOPEPE123, el lenguaje que utilizo es el assembler y no puedo crear programas en la computadora para que me soporten la comunicacion con un pic, porque el assembler q utilizo solo sirve para compilar y crear la extensión hex para grabar al PIC, entonces te agradeceria mucho q me ayudes en crear el programa que recepcione datos del pic y que tambien mande datos a ese pic, espèro q puedas ayudarme.

GRACIAS AMIGOS POR SU INTERES


----------



## jboond007 (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola a todos, y como siempre enhora buena por el esfuerzo de todos !
Os comento mi problema, estoy realizando una comunicación RS232 de Pic a Pic através del MAX 232 en Emisor y receptor.
Si conecto el Receptor al Hyperterminal, recibe correctamente los datos que le envio.
Si conecto el emisor al Hyperterminal, envia correctamente los datos y el Hyperterminal los recibe bien.
Pero el problema es cuando los conecto entre ellos el receptor no recibe nada.
El cable que he hecho lo he cruzado 2-3 , 3-2, 5-5.
Sé que el transmisor envia los datos porque le he puesto un led indicador y este se enciende.
Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia que me pueda iluminar de qué me puede estar pasando????
Gracias a todos


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 14, 2009)

Chipcon dijo:


> Claro que no es molestia para eso estamos en este foro para ayudarnos y poder aprender algo nuevo
> 
> bien eso de conectar el pic con el hiperterminal nada mas a si no creo que funcione
> ya que para empezar el nivel logico en un pic es a 5 volts. y el protocolo RS232 maneja voltajes positivos y negativos con rangos entre los +8v, y -8v hasta los +15v y -15v.
> ...


hola chip, tendras algo para hacer que un f84 pueda enviar cdigos como si fuera un teclado al puerto ps2. nesecito enviar a la pc los comandos F1.....F9,,como se  hace el softwear.

hola a todos , mi inquietud es enviar los comandos  de un teclado , por ej F1....F9, con un pic al pc ,alguien se le anima?


----------



## Clematida (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola, estoy trabajando con un pic en ccs, y quiero hacer un programa sencillo, simplemente quiero que el pic mande el mensaje 'hola' al pc, la duda que tengo es, el mensaje donde lo puedo recibir en el pc?, en la ventana cmd me podría llegar? este es el programa que he hecho:

```
#include "config18F67J50Trainer.c"

#include "usb/usb_bootloader.h"
#include "usb/usb_cdc.h"

#use rs232(baud=9600,  Parity=N )

void main(void)
{
 
 printf("hola mundo");

   while(TRUE)
   {
   
     
   };

}
```

La placa entrenadora tiene un puerto usb que conecto al portatil, ahora el problema, hay alguna manera de conectar físicamente la placa al portatil para que este programa funcione? 

Con el Windows Vista ya no existe el Hyperterminal, puedo conectar el pic y el pc a traves de Telnet?


----------



## jorgetingo2012 (Jul 9, 2010)

ya no se unsa 232


----------



## topoyiyo (Dic 7, 2010)

ola necesito ayuda, voy a mandar desde el pic al PC una letra (via serie) y quiero un programa en visual c 6.0 que me reciba esa letra y la imprima en pantalla, lo que necesito es el codigo fuente para el visual c, ya que desde el pic ya he conseguido mandar la letra. gracias y saludos


----------



## marioooo (Sep 28, 2011)

hola quisiera saber q programas pudeo usar para la conexion rs232 y un pic.. esque yo solo he programado en mikro C.,, entonces no se que programa pueda usar o si puedo usar mikroC para programar y lograr hacer la comunicacion entre pic y pc,, con un simulador como picsimulator ide.. porfavor estoy totalmente perdido y quisiera la ayuda de alguien... estare agradecido eternamente...


----------

